# My Greek tortoise laying eggs. Enjoy ^_^



## Jlant85 (Jun 11, 2014)

Shelby is laying her 3rd clutch. I noticed that she was egg bound so i was lucky enough to catch her in the act. I made this little video for everyone to enjoy. ^_^v


----------



## Flipper (Jun 11, 2014)

Yikes! That looked painful!  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice! I just got my first golden greek eggs. It's so exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Carol S (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Hope all your eggs hatch.


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 15, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Nice! I just got my first golden greek eggs. It's so exciting, isn't it?



^_^ yes it is! I getting really good at reading her so I know when she's going to lay.... Her signs are subtle but having her for many years knows you can tell... This is her 3 clutch... well 4th actuall... Her first clutch she smooshed! >.< this is her first year so im assuming it was a test egg she had first time around... the last 3 she had, she dug holes for so no damages to them.... her first clutch already hatched.... i have 6 eggs on the incubator in total ^_^ I want to keep them all but wife a happy wife makes a happy life so.... i have to convince her! lol....


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 15, 2014)

Carol S said:


> Thanks for sharing. Hope all your eggs hatch.



^_^ I hope so too! Her first clutch already did hatch so it is safe to say that the 6 eggs i have on my home made incubator are furtile ^_^v.


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 15, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Nice! I just got my first golden greek eggs. It's so exciting, isn't it?



Dude its even more painful to watch in person! >.< This is my first tortoise and shes my favorite out of all of them! So it hurts to see her go through with it but very EGGciting ^_^v


----------



## bigred (Jun 15, 2014)

Always exciting to hatch tort eggs, never know what your going to get


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jun 20, 2014)

She's such a cutie. I just love watching those little back legs move.


----------

